# New #, new sponsor, new team, new owner, new ERA!!!



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Go big #88!! Way to start off the year buddy! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The only "sports" I know of where teams are sponsored are soccer and arena football.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lame:........... :crybaby:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bandman,

It's just the shootout, hopefully Jeff can win the real prize next Sunday!
oke: 
Go 24! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, it's so different them being teammates and all now but in a good way. Watching them all run together in the front like that was giving me goosebumps. 

I wish I could fully remember the text I got last night after the race from one of my good Gordon buddies..something like Hendrick power and teammate of the best racer ever. :roll: oke:

Here's to an encore of Hendrick winning half the races once again. 
:beer: (Funny how much my favorite color red decreased in the stands.)


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

it may have been just the shootout but it was fun to see Jr do well and I was also impressed with the drivability of the COToday. watching those guys have some control when they should have gone around and taken out many but were able to steer through and control the car to get out of the way....pretty cool.

is it reebok that sponsors the NFL and makes coaches get a waiver to wear a suit on the sidelines, dont 3/4 (all major divisions) of all NCAA teams have logos on the jerseys, isnt that sponsorship. I am not going to go down this street, maybe the comment I forgot to quote was just :stirpot:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Yea that argument is about as old as jump shooting snow geese. :lol: Nascar drivers are a different breed just as well as golfers and outdoorsmen for that matter. Bottom line= "money-making sports on all different levels".
I'm not going to argue the number of fans nascar drivers put in the seats and the revenue it brings in or athlete status, but to each their own.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Good races today! It was awesome to see many willing to help Jarrett (esp his teammate Michael Waltrip) race his way into the final Daytona 500 of his career during the second duel. That's what it's all about right there.

I'll be pulling for Martin or Jarrett equally as much as the 88 this weekend out of respect.

Can Jr. pull off the hat trick Sunday? History says no. :-?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Time to jump back on the JR bandwagon. But don't forget who your champ really is! 8) 8)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I think he'd be the bandwagon since he has actually won a championship. :-?

Jr from day 1 till the end! :beer:


----------

